# (I) Precipitação máxima em Outubro de 2009



## Rog (27 Set 2009 às 23:42)

Qual a precipitação máxima registada no mês de Outubro de 2009, numa estação oficial em Portugal.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2009 às 23:47)

150,1 mm a 175 mm 

Se não chover em Outubro, já não irá chover o resto do ano.


----------



## Fil (28 Set 2009 às 00:01)

Escolhi = > 225,1 mm. Tenho confiança em que o mês terá precipitação um pouco acima da média. E existem estações onde a média normal para Outubro se aproxima de 225 mm. Por exemplo Penhas Douradas com 183 mm ou Portelinha com 214 mm.


----------



## jpmartins (28 Set 2009 às 00:14)

Votei no intervalo 175,1 mm a 200 mm.


----------



## Snifa (28 Set 2009 às 00:38)

Para Portugal Continental votei no intervalo: 50,1 mm a 75 mm

Estou algo péssimista com  isto, modelos sempre a adiar adiar adiar....tira põe, põe tira...enfim...

oxalá me engane..

Para as ilhas um valor bem superior, nomeadamente nos Açores, talvez uns: 175,1 mm a 200 mm


----------



## vitamos (28 Set 2009 às 10:13)

Snifa disse:


> Para Portugal Continental votei no intervalo: 50,1 mm a 75 mm
> 
> Estou algo péssimista com  isto, modelos sempre a adiar adiar adiar....tira põe, põe tira...enfim...
> 
> ...



Pois só que a votação inclui as ilhas 

Votei 150mm a 175mm


----------



## Snifa (28 Set 2009 às 10:43)

vitamos disse:


> Pois só que a votação inclui as ilhas
> 
> Votei 150mm a 175mm



Ok , mas penso que deviam haver votações distintas... se cairem 200mm numa estação nos Açores e 50 mm numa em Portugal continental , não é a mesma coisa... 

e , basta ver algumas votações e comentários de membros para ver que se referem claramente a Portugal Continental e "esquecem-se" das ilhas...

Penso que a distância de Portugal aos Açores/Madeira justifica votação separada..


----------



## Gilmet (28 Set 2009 às 12:03)

Votei no intervalo que compreende todos os valores de precipitação registados entre os *200,1mm* e os *225,0mm*.

Nas ilhas, claramente...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Set 2009 às 12:21)

125,1 mm a 150 mm.


----------



## Lightning (28 Set 2009 às 13:15)

175,1 mm a 200 mm.

Estou confiante neste mês, mas não é para Portugal de certeza...


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Set 2009 às 13:37)

Votei no intervalo entre 125,1mm e 150mm...
Mas pelo andar da carroça, não sei não...


----------



## MSantos (28 Set 2009 às 14:49)

Eu escolhi o intervalo *125,1 mm a 150 mm*


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Set 2009 às 14:57)

Votei entre 150.1 a 175 mm vai ser nos Açores.


----------



## Rog (28 Set 2009 às 15:17)

= > 225,1 mm, Penso que os Açores podem atingir ou ultrapassar este valor.




Lightning disse:


> 175,1 mm a 200 mm.
> 
> Estou confiante neste mês, mas não é para Portugal de certeza...



Mas estás confiante então para onde? A votação é para Portugal, não para o Reino Unido..


----------



## N_Fig (28 Set 2009 às 20:43)

Mais de 225mm.
Editado: Reparei agora que isto diz que eu já votei, mas eu não me lembro de ter votado. Alguém me era capaz de resolver este preblema?


----------



## Lightning (28 Set 2009 às 20:46)

Rog disse:


> = > 225,1 mm, Penso que os Açores podem atingir ou ultrapassar este valor.
> 
> Mas estás confiante então para onde? A votação é para Portugal, não para o Reino Unido..



Eu referia-me exacta e indirectamente aos Açores ou à Madeira...


----------



## N_Fig (28 Set 2009 às 20:49)

Lightning disse:


> Eu referia-me exacta e indirectamente aos Açores ou à Madeira...



Portugal Continental seria mais correcto.


----------



## David sf (28 Set 2009 às 21:22)

125,1 a 150 mm. Para além dos Açores, creio que existirão algumas depressões a sudoeste do continente.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Set 2009 às 22:03)

Snifa disse:


> Ok , mas penso que deviam haver votações distintas... se cairem 200mm numa estação nos Açores e 50 mm numa em Portugal continental , não é a mesma coisa...
> 
> e , basta ver algumas votações e comentários de membros para ver que se referem claramente a Portugal Continental e "esquecem-se" das ilhas...
> 
> Penso que a distância de Portugal aos Açores/Madeira justifica votação separada..



Não me digam que as regiões autónomas não pertencem a Portugal ?

Penso que ainda pertencem, portanto todas as votações dizem respeito a todo o território nacional, não deixem as ilhas de parte, já bastam certas instituições nos resumos mensais.


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Set 2009 às 23:23)

Votei no intervalo 100.1mm a 125mm,  vamos lá a ver, isto não têm andado famoso, nem nas ilhas, mas espero que as depressões marítimas já comecem a contribuir.


----------



## Chingula (28 Set 2009 às 23:38)

Optei por um valor de precipitação superior a 225,1 mm, no mês de Outubro, por se referir a qualquer estação Oficial (Continente, Madeira ou Açores).


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Set 2009 às 00:13)

100,1 a 125 mm - quando votei esqueci-me do factor ilhas...eh, eh!
Espero enganar-me e que o total seja francamente superior


----------



## Mjhb (29 Set 2009 às 09:08)

Votei 200.1mma 225mm....

Não se esqueçam das ilhas.


----------



## AnDré (29 Set 2009 às 10:40)

*= > 225,1 mm *

Estou confiante!


----------



## Aurélio (29 Set 2009 às 10:49)

> 225 mm que ocorrerá na Serra da Estrela pois claro ...


----------



## ct5iul (29 Set 2009 às 19:51)

Eu escolhi entre 125,1 mm a 150 mm


----------



## Dan (30 Set 2009 às 22:11)

= > 225,1 mm


----------



## N_Fig (4 Out 2009 às 13:30)

E o Areeiro em dois dias:




(estimo 177mm)



(estimo 91mm)
A ultrapassar (pelas minhas contas obviamente) a barreira dos 225mm (estimo 268mm).


----------



## Rog (4 Out 2009 às 14:20)

Verificando os gráficos apresentados acima, a precipitação ocorrida nos últimos dias no Areeiro supera os 225,1mm.

Seleccionaram a opção "= > 225,1 mm" 8 membros:

*AnDré, Chingula, Dan, Fil, N_Fig, Rog, thunderboy, Veterano*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Out 2009 às 14:28)

Rog disse:


> Verificando os gráficos apresentados acima, a precipitação ocorrida nos últimos dias no Areeiro supera os 225,1mm.
> 
> Seleccionaram a opção "= > 225,1 mm" 8 membros:
> 
> *AnDré, Chingula, Dan, Fil, N_Fig, Rog, thunderboy, Veterano*



Não esperava um remate destes, ainda para mais logo a começar Outubro. É obra !

Parabéns ao Areeiro e a todos os vencedores.


----------



## N_Fig (4 Out 2009 às 14:39)

Os meus parabéns aos seguintes membros:
AnDré, Chingula, Dan, Fil, Rog, thunderboy e Veterano.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Out 2009 às 14:52)

Ainda não é um resultado final pois falta a devida análise e validação do IM - Esqueceram-se foi?! Malandros...parecem os do costume que declaram a vitória com sondagens à boca das urnas!
Não se esqueçam é do champanhe aqui para o pessoal quando o IM validar estes valores...
Eu bem me parecia que o efeito ilhas ia pesar nas contas finais - por isso falhei redondamente quando votei.
Viva a abundância, vivam as ilhas!


----------



## AnDré (9 Nov 2009 às 15:11)

Mesmo no continente, o intervalo de precipitação: *"= > 225,1 mm"* foi superado, como se pode ler no Boletim Climatológico, Outubro de 2009.

_"Os valores da quantidade de precipitação em Outubro de 2009 variaram entre 16.2 mm em Sagres e 267 mm em Lamas de Mouro."_

É pena que os valores registados nas EMA's das Ilhas, com a excepção do Funchal e Ponta Delgada, continuem no segredo dos Deuses.


----------

